# Psychotic drugs stop bacteria in the intestine



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I found a notation from a very reputable sourceconcerning anti-psychotic drugs. They are effective against AIDS due to their anti-viralproperties. Since they are anti-viral they also kill H.pylori in the gut.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Can you post the quote and source please.


----------

